# What is Slavko Vranes Height,Wingspan,Reach



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

He has Said he is 7-6 265 but i would like to know his actual height. Also i believe he has a long wingspan and his reach must be at least 10 feet because he can dunk without jumping.


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

Think thats something?? Manute Bol's wingspan was 8'6", and I'm pretty sure his reach was in between 10'6" and 11'


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> Also i believe he has a long wingspan and his reach must be at least 10 feet because he can dunk without jumping.


That's very good news, because he can't jump, and even if he tried he might trip himself.


----------



## Positive Role Model (May 31, 2003)

Scott Layden reported in an e-mail to the fans today that his standing reach is 9'11.5". So yeah, he can surely dunk without jumping (getting on his tip-toes).


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> He has Said he is 7-6 265 but i would like to know his actual height. Also i believe he has a long wingspan and his reach must be at least 10 feet because he can dunk without jumping.



10 feet? lol!  what is he a monkey?


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Yea, just like your Yao Ming.

Why are people making a big deal of Vranes? He doesn't even know how to play basketball yet.

If he was ever to contribute to the Knicks, it would be years away. There's really no point in talking about him now.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JohnnyCash</b>!
> Yea, just like your Yao Ming.
> 
> Why are people making a big deal of Vranes? He doesn't even know how to play basketball yet.
> ...


Except to make fun of him and fun of the Knicks for drafting him over Malik Badiane.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

he has been listed at 7-6 accoring to numerous of sources, but i was really surprise to see him being listed at 7-4 in the official nba draft 2003 guide and nba 2003 draft, he sure looks taller than 7-4 even taller than yao ming, he is a legit 7-6 without shoes but if he continue to be listed as 7-4 in the nba then that will make him the only person in the history to have listed height actually shorter than actual height (kg is really only 6-11 without shoes with due all respect, ben wallace is 6-5 sure kg only has 6 inches on him)


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Except to make fun of him and fun of the Knicks for drafting him over Malik Badiane.



Yeah we really needed a poor mans Keon Clark. He'll clog up the middle with his mighty frame. Also, didn't he play in second division in Germany, sounds like he has a WEALTH of basketball experience, hanging around with the B-town Ballers.




> Think thats something?? Manute Bol's wingspan was 8'6", and I'm pretty sure his reach was in between 10'6" and 11'


Lucky for us he weighs almost a hundered pounds more than Bol.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao @ 100 pounds more than bol he he he he he, even allen iverson weighs 100 pounds more than bol what are you trying to say he he he he he
muahhhahahahaahahahahhaaha  :laugh:


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> Yeah we really needed a poor mans Keon Clark. He'll clog up the middle with his mighty frame. Also, didn't he play in second division in Germany, sounds like he has a WEALTH of basketball experience, hanging around with the B-town Ballers.


Vranes is a total klutz who can't play basketball. Ask anyone who has seen him play.


----------

